# Reviews of The Colonies at Williamsburg(CWQ)?



## sm1203 (May 26, 2009)

Has anyone ever stayed here?  I can't find any reviews on this resort.  Any information would be appreciated!


----------



## rod (May 26, 2009)

It is not at all surprising that there are no reviews to be found.  As far as I can tell, preconstruction sales have begun, but construction has not.  For example, all pictures of the resort that I can find seem to be artists conceptions rather than actual photographs.

The developer of the Colonies at Williamsburg seems to be Vacation Village Resorts, a subsidiary of the Berkley Group.  The Colonies at Williamsburg web site provided by Vacation Village Resorts gives an address of 5380 Olde Towne Road, Williamsburg.  Another web site with a complaint about the sales tactics at Colonies at Williamsburg gives an address fir the resort of 4870 Longhill Road, Williamsburg, which is the address of the Williamsburg Plantation Resort, another member of the Vacation Villge Resort family.  I would imagine that the sales office is located at the Williamsburg Plantation Resort.


----------



## alert reader (Mar 31, 2012)

Husband & I own and have stayed in this  resort several times. When we stayed last Spring I left a pair of shoes in the unit after we signed out.  Called the front desk about a week later & they told me they would send my shoes & did I know I had left other things there as well?
Well, no, I did not realize that!  I gave my cc# & they sent everything immediately & I got it all in 2 days.  Great staff, wonderful unit,lots to do both winter & summer and it is a gorgeous area.  We have no worries when we go.


----------

